# V-22 Osprey Walkaround



## nuuumannn (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi Guys, the latest addition to my walkaround site is a USAF CV-22 Osprey I spotted at RIAT this year.





CV-22 88




CV-22 47




CV-22 72




CV-22 54




CV-22 33






CV-22 22




CV-22B

Link to V-22 page: http://warbirdswalkaround.wixsite.c...18/11/05/The-New-Age-Bell-Boeings-V-22-Osprey

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 5, 2018)

Nice!
Contact Coffee Co.?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 5, 2018)

Yeah, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2018)

Nice one Grant.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2018)

Cool shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2018)

It's clearly a zap. How's that for a slogan? "Beware of Blast; Contact Coffee Co." Someone with a keen eye for an advertising opportunity.


----------

